# I've got crabs!



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Ok, I've got 3 crabs, and it appears to be 2 different species?

Here's the first one. It is sized about 1 1/2 to 2 inches in diameter? When I found it, it usually hanged on the underside of live rock in a cave-like setting. Very hairy looking fella. I did a search on the internet and only came up with the "Gorilla Crab" from the Tampabayliverock website.

Here's a photo that I grabbed when it was feeling courageous... I saw it climb up a rock and snatch a blue legged hermit right off the rock, and no, it did not eat it. I did find the next day empty shell of an astrea snail I purchased the day before, right where the crab dropped the hermit 


















This next one looks to be a tad bit different. Also hairy looking but a bit smaller, maybe about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. I think this guy snatched parts of the starfish that starved about a couple weeks ago. (the star's legs were removed from right where I found this feller). The 3rd one looks just like this but was super tiny... maybe 1/4 inch or so??


















I have since taken out the larger one and was in the process of grabbing the med sized one but it got away from me. It lives just under the rock and just where the sand meets the rock, in a little crevice like area.

The third one, I've only saw it once when first putting in the live rock.

So, are these crabs baddies?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The first one is a Gorilla Crab and is bad bad bad! The second one looks to be a Teddy Bear crab and generally harmless.

Oh yea, And a quick visit to the Doctor will solve that crab problem.  Don't tell your significant other. lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awwww...they're pretty cute though. That one must be small if the Hermit Ctab is almost bigger then it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if you wanna catch them, put a glass in with some food in it, lean it up next to a rock the crab is always around. it will travel in trying to get the food, and cant climb back out.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

defanatly remove them they are bad and will kill snails and hermits,if you dont have somewere to put them im shure someone in your area will gladly take them for thier sump or for mantis food.


----------



## patman3d (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the response 

I didn't think they were good since my snails have been disappearing 

I guess it's time to start up a fuge??


----------

